# How to remove headliner on 05 VW Jetta Sedan



## RLT (Apr 29, 2010)

I am going to try to remove my headliner in my 2005 VW Jetta 4-dr sedan. The car has a moon roof also. Any info/pictures on how to remove the headliner would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Turbo1.8_02 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: How to remove headliner on 05 VW Jetta Sedan (RLT)*

there is a search button for a reason, but ur new. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3148467


----------

